# Ethernet over Coax - Preparing to Leave DirecTV



## tagb0000 (Apr 3, 2014)

Strongly considering dropping D* after 20+ years of continuous service. Testing streaming already. Meanwhile, I foresee a minor issue connecting two TVs.

Currently, two TVs (both functioning as expected) - each using mini Genie (C31), with DECAs providing Ethernet to each TV. HR44 connected to wired Ethernet. These two TVs do not have an Ethernet cable available and I absolutely want a wired connection. I'm seeking a solution that will function without D*, and ideally, can co-exist for a few months. Can it be as easy as using a DECA on both ends of both coax? 

Router > Ethernet > DECA > Coax > DECA > Ethernet > TV

If this will work, what specific DECA & adapters do I need? (I doubt I'll be able to leverage the DECAs I have. Also have seen a newer generation.) 

Is there another setup that will provide more than a 100 Full duplex connection? I ask because I may use wired Ethernet device (e.g. Roku), and would like to retain wired Ethernet to the TVs, therefore requiring a switch at the TV. Doubt a two Ethernet port DECA exists.

I'm open to suggestions for how to leverage coax to provide Ethernet connectivity.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Dualcomm Ethernet over Coax (EoC) Adapters (DECA-100)


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

tagb0000 said:


> Can it be as easy as using a DECA on both ends of both coax?
> 
> Router > Ethernet > DECA > Coax > DECA > Ethernet > TV
> 
> If this will work, what specific DECA & adapters do I need? (I doubt I'll be able to leverage the DECAs I have. Also have seen a newer generation.)


Yes. As long as you're not going to use the coax for something else at the same time (like cable TV) that should work. It doesn't matter what DECA's you get as long as you have power supplies for them. With the newest generation, that power supply can be USB from another device, if you want.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I've been using these in my home and I installed them in my neighbors and my sons house. They work great.
https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-Powe...53402&sr=8-3&keywords=ethernet+over+powerline


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, DECA adapters with a power supply will accomplish what you want. I have been doing that since they first came out.

I'm confused what you mean about your C31s having DECAs providing ethernet to each TV though. There shouldn't be a DECA on a C31, DECAs were originally just for the older HR2x, H2x DVRs and Receivers before the HR24 and H24 came out with the DECA internal on them.

Do you mean right now at each TV you have a green labeled 2 way splitter, with one coax going to the C31, and another going to a DECA. Then a short ethernet cable from the DECA to the TV? If so then you are half way to being set up already. I would just recommend getting rid of the splitter when you disconnect the C31 and have the single line go to the DECA and then ethernet to the TV. I assume you already have a power supply for the DECA if it is working right now?

Then you need to get internet access bridged to your DECA network. Right now that is being done by the HR44 Genie. When you remove the HR44 genie you will need to put another DECA with power supply there hooked up to your router/switch with ethernet. That will then provide the internet to your DECA network, and then to your TVs.


----------



## tagb0000 (Apr 3, 2014)

Beerstalker said:


> Yes, DECA adapters with a power supply will accomplish what you want. I have been doing that since they first came out.
> 
> I'm confused what you mean about your C31s having DECAs providing ethernet to each TV though. There shouldn't be a DECA on a C31, DECAs were originally just for the older HR2x, H2x DVRs and Receivers before the HR24 and H24 came out with the DECA internal on them.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Beerstalker.

DECAs are not for C31s, but only serve to provide network connection to two smart TVs. I sort of cobbled together a solution to provide Ethernet to two TVs since wired Ethernet wasn't available.

Right now, I have a single coax going to the C31s. Coax directly into DECA; which has two connections; coax to C31, Ethernet to TV (and of course, DECA to AC power). Yes, HR44 bridges [wired] Ethernet into coax.

Maybe I should put a powered DECA at my router, eliminating the need for HR44 to bridge. Will this cause a conflict if the HR44 remains connected via wired Ethernet? If this solution works, it can co-exist with D* until I turn it off, and remain afterwards. Is a specific DECA required, or simply an AC-powered DECA?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

tagb0000 said:


> Thanks, Beerstalker.
> 
> DECAs are not for C31s, but only serve to provide network connection to two smart TVs. I sort of cobbled together a solution to provide Ethernet to two TVs since wired Ethernet wasn't available.
> 
> ...


Do not use a Ethernet direct to the hr44 and a deca connected to a router. The hr44 would get it's internet via the coax from the deca. You'd cause issues if you connect it both ways.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Like inkhauts said, if you get another DECA with power supply and connect it to your router you will need to disconnect the ethernet going to your HR44 or you will likely end up having issues.

No special DECA needed, any of them that come with a power supply should work fine. You can even get the latest version and use your own USB power supply if you have them available.
https://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-BROA...=1545252469&sr=8-4&keywords=directv+DECA&th=1


----------



## tagb0000 (Apr 3, 2014)

Finally shut off DirecTV, and am getting around to removing equipment. After unplugging HR44, I've installed DECA to my router but can't seem to get TCP/IP signal across coax. I somehow think I'm either connecting it wrong or don't have the correct equipment.

I'm using DCA2SR0-18 with a powered pigtail but think I need something like DECABB1MR0

Since I'm removing all DTV gear, I have no problem removing SWM adapters/splitters/etc. I also have no issue leveraging them if that means not buying new stuff.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Are the pigtails at both ends powered? Both must have power.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would buy normal BNC-to-RJ-45 baluns rated at 1 Gbps
why keep the DECA ? mocking with powered adapters ? keep the mess ?


----------



## tagb0000 (Apr 3, 2014)

inkahauts said:


> Are the pigtails at both ends powered? Both must have power.


Yes. All I changed was unplugged HR44 and added a DECA. New DECA doesn't show a signal on Ethernet switch. Devices (TVs) on far end worked before change and work if I reverse change.


----------



## tagb0000 (Apr 3, 2014)

P Smith said:


> I would buy normal BNC-to-RJ-45 baluns rated at 1 Gbps
> why keep the DECA ? mocking with powered adapters ? keep the mess ?


Good point. I looked for adapters. The only unpowered baluns I saw were either 100 or 10 Mbps. I'd be grateful for a part number suggestion.


----------



## JB3 (Oct 2, 2006)

tagb0000 said:


> Strongly considering dropping D* after 20+ years of continuous service. Testing streaming already. Meanwhile, I foresee a minor issue connecting two TVs.
> 
> Currently, two TVs (both functioning as expected) - each using mini Genie (C31), with DECAs providing Ethernet to each TV. HR44 connected to wired Ethernet. These two TVs do not have an Ethernet cable available and I absolutely want a wired connection. I'm seeking a solution that will function without D*, and ideally, can co-exist for a few months. Can it be as easy as using a DECA on both ends of both coax?
> 
> ...


DECA is just DirecTV's implementation of MOCA which is essentially ethernet over coax. If all you want is a hard wired connection where you only have coax, there are many MOCA adapters available. Just search on Amazon or NewEgg.


----------

